# Kashmir



## KashmirDreams (Apr 25, 2010)

Name: Kashmir
Age: 24
Sex: Female
Species: Apple Head Siamese Cat
Height: 5'7
Weight: Chubby but unknown weight

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Brown hair, tan fur that fades to purple points
- Markings: "wing" markings on her back", creme freckles, purple hearts under her left eye and right butt cheek
- Eye color: Green
- Other features: Always wears cute hair clips
- Piercings: Bottoms of ears, top of right ear has a loop, and VCH
Behavior and Personality: Very upbeat and friendly, yet shy when meeting new people

Skills: Massage Therapist
Weaknesses: HELLO KITTY, LOLITA, AND ICECREAM

Likes: Making friends, Cuddles, Cooking
Dislikes: Annoying Furs

History: (See Ref Sheet)
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3275872/ - *Warning - Close up of Vagina Pictured in Reference*

---

Clothing/Personal Style: Lolita/Cute
Picture:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3389505/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3376288/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3471447/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3432256/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3599329/


Goal: N/A
Profession: Massage Therapist
Personal quote: "Uh.. I don't get it" or "DERP"
Theme song: (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lJ-v-Ex58w)
Birthdate: Dec 6th
Star sign: Sagittarius
Element: Fire

Favorite food: Sushi or anything Japanese
Favorite drink: Tea
Favorite location: Austin, TX
Favorite weather: Kinda chilly so she can bundle up
Favorite color: Pink

Least liked food: Red Meat
Least liked drink: Soda
Least liked location: Anywhere in WV
Least liked weather: Snow

Favorite person: See Friends
Least liked person: None Currently (other than exes of course)
Friends: Karmelo Fuzz and Frocta
Relations: Has adopted Prince and Frocta as her family
(http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3375763/)
Enemies: None
Significant other: Lokii 
(http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3431410/) *Warning - Nipples Shown*
Orientation:Bi


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 25, 2010)

All over looks good.
Instead of "Warning close up vagina"

Put [NSFW] In BOLD and RED.

 Makes things easier.


----------



## Browder (Apr 25, 2010)

I love how you're not giving your weight.


----------



## KashmirDreams (Apr 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> I love how you're not giving your weight.




Well, I don't tell an artist "JUST DRAW HER TO BE 200 LBS" I just tell them to draw her chubby *shrugs*


----------



## KashmirDreams (Apr 25, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> All over looks good.
> Instead of "Warning close up vagina"
> 
> Put [NSFW] In BOLD and RED.
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion  I like to tell people exactly what it is though so if they don't want to look at it for that reason they don't have to.


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 25, 2010)

KashmirDreams said:


> Thanks for the suggestion  I like to tell people exactly what it is though so if they don't want to look at it for that reason they don't have to.



True.


----------



## KashmirDreams (Apr 25, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> True.



Some people may be offended by seeing a vagina lol, so, you never know really anymore XD I just like to cover my bases (and my butt) But I think I'm going to change them to bold and red though


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 26, 2010)

OMG a vagina run aaaaaaa just kiding ifyou can dealwith all the gay penis stuff we can deal with a vagina


----------



## Jelly (Apr 26, 2010)

Alec Hopp said:


> OMG a vagina run aaaaaaa just kiding ifyou can dealwith all the gay penis stuff we can deal with a vagina



I think it was mostly for if you're at work or something and don't want a giant vagina cramming every corner of the screen when your boss comes in to discuss database synergy


----------



## KashmirDreams (Apr 26, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I think it was mostly for if you're at work or something and don't want a giant vagina cramming every corner of the screen when your boss comes in to discuss database synergy



Personally, I wouldn't BE on FA at work cause they track that shit and you get a phone call asking why you were on the site to begin with XD and I don't want to open THAT can of worms lol.


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

you are very detailed with your description.
its nice that you took the time out.


----------



## KashmirDreams (Apr 27, 2010)

bitofgreen said:


> you are very detailed with your description.
> its nice that you took the time out.




Its taken several years to get to that point, I've kept adding and adding.

And the artist did help by adding her own touches/details.


----------

